# A couple of people needed for a messageboard game.



## Eternalknight (Nov 6, 2002)

This will be an evil party, for a mature audience.  I need one or two players.  Click here to go to the messageboards.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 8, 2002)

still need one more player....


----------

